# New Fifth Wheel



## msjjd (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking at maybe buying a new fifth wheel ,chaparral 360 ibl made by coachmen anybody have any info on them reputation, durability, how they hold up you know all the things we want to know before we buy. Thanks MD


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 24, 2014)

msjjd said:


> Looking at maybe buying a new fifth wheel ,chaparral 360 ibl made by coachmen anybody have any info on them reputation, durability, how they hold up you know all the things we want to know before we buy. Thanks MD



My dad had a Chaparral for about a year.  He loved it,  but just found a good deal on a Montana and upgraded.  Coachmen has a fine reputation.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 24, 2014)

Coachmen was aquired a few years ago by Forest River. They used to build good units, but I've read where the quality has failed some in recent years. Really its just a Forest River product with the coachmen name now. And not that that's a bad thing. FR is a huge company and build some great units, but some disposable ones too. All the companies have issues though. What really matters the most is whether or not the price, floorplan, and dealer suit your needs. 
Fwiw, my aunt had  2008 Coachmen Spirit of America travel trailer that was a good rig. They had a few minor issues, but were overall pleased with it. Good luck!
Try www.RV.net. loads of info there!


----------



## TimBray (Aug 26, 2014)

My wife and I are thinking about trading our 5er in on the 360IBL. We like the floorplan and the bunks will come in handy for our grandson when he is older. I haven't been able to find any reviews on this model. Hopefully some will pop up before we pull the trigger on one.


----------



## msjjd (Aug 26, 2014)

That's what I'm trying to get is some info from anyone that has one, is it a new model or are there any reviews out there to read. I've never owned a coachman (chaparral) model just wanted to get all the info I could. This will be our fourth rv, second fifth wheel,first ever new purchase, I've had good service all the other campers we've had.


----------



## msjjd (Sep 7, 2014)

Well brought it home yesterday, this is one awesome rv.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your new 5th wheel. As a long-time 5th wheel owner, and camper, I'm sure you will love it. You got it just in time for some great camping. Fall camping is the best, unless you're into water sports.


----------



## msjjd (Sep 9, 2014)

Hoping to go in a few weeks, may go in he yard a night or two just to get use to it


----------

